# Laws for Travellers in the US



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 26, 2009)

In *Alabama*, it is illegal to wear a fake mustache that causes laughter in church.

In *Blythe, California*, you are not permitted to wear cowboy boots unless you already own at least two cows. 

In *Florida*, you may not fart in a public place after 6 PM.

In *Maryland*, it is a violation of city code to sell chicks or ducklings to a minor within one week of the Easter holiday.

In *New Hampshire*, you may not tap your feet, nod your head, or in any way keep time to the music in a tavern, restaurant, or caf?.

In *New Jersey*, you cannot pump your own gas.  

In *New York*, it is against the law to throw a ball at someone?s head for fun.

In *North Carolina*, while having sex, you must stay in the missionary position and have the shades pulled.

In *Tennessee*, more than 8 women may not live in the same house as that would constitute a brothel.  

In *New Britain, Connecticut*, the speed limit for fire trucks is 25 MPH, even when going to a fire.

In *Miami, Florida*, it is illegal for a man to wear any kind of strapless gown.

In *Idaho*, boxes of candy given as romantic gifts must weigh more than 50 pounds. 

In *Portland, Maine*, it is illegal for men to tickle women under the chin with feather dusters. 

In *Oklahoma*, people who make ?ugly faces? at dogs may be fined and/or jailed.

In *Texas*, the entire _Encyclopedia Britannica_ is banned because it contains a formula for making beer at home.


----------



## white page (Aug 26, 2009)

I think someone made this up, those laws are just too ridiculous to be true.
If it is true,mg:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 26, 2009)

Probably. Most of these lists are fun but too silly to be true.


----------



## Fiver (Aug 26, 2009)

Actually, these are probably real laws, albeit no longer enforced. Many locals laws were made as solutions to silly problems where a more simple law -- "Don't Be A Jerk" -- would have sufficed, but some idiot city council or state legislators went ahead and wrote them up. They aren't enforced, and thus forgotten. And really, it's harder to repeal a statute or law than to just ignore it.

The law about pumping gas in New Jersey is true; I will personally attest to that. There are still laws in many states that make oral sex between consenting adults illegal, especially if those consenting adults happen to be of the same sex. And the State of Texas...well, we try to pretend it doesn't belong to us.

There's only one here that really bothers me:



David Baxter said:


> In *Florida*, you may not fart in a public place after 6 PM.



Not fair. NOT FAIR, I say, for a state with so many wonderful Mexican restaurants.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 26, 2009)

Just eat early. For the retirement state, that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## ladylore (Aug 26, 2009)

> In Idaho, boxes of candy given as romantic gifts must weigh more than 50 pounds.


 Idaho here I come.


----------

